
Universa Blockchain Protocol – faster transactions, smarter contracts - temon
http://universa.io
======
CryptoPunk
This is a consortium chain with trusted nodes. It is therefore not an open and
permissionless public blockchain. This may have many uses, but it is not
competing with Ethereum. It is competing with Ripple, Bitshares and other
distributed databases run by trusted parties.

~~~
temon
is this a scam or Ponzi scheme? a lot of people say that. But if we look who
are the person behind it, I think it's real.

------
doug3465
No individual cap = money grab

~~~
temon
Yeah, but I think it is revolutionary.

------
lee101
interesting, looks like they are marketing themselves as ethereum 3.0

Hard to trust some ICOs these days but the smart contract space is pretty full
of future opportunity

GUI contract builder sounds like a cool novel approach to offer some visual
programming system, i find with ICOs its super hard to invest in something
that's not running in production in front of everyone.

For investing in the crypto coins that are stable and in production checkout
the live forecasts at [https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz)

------
aqsheehy
Ponzi pumping should not be supported on hacker news

